# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Largest ball python ever recorded?

## gcanibe

_Who Has the largest ball python ever recorded?
Can u post pics of ur biggest one?_

----------


## Drew87

If you look way back, there is a post on a very large BP it was dead but thing was huge im not sure how far back. Someone might have it saved ill see if i can find it.

----------


## scales owner

Someone post it please love to see it! 
Mine is just shy of 52" and wieghs just over 2300g.

----------


## thb

I ones saw a picture of an 6900 grams female....

----------


## Jyson

The largest I have seen was an 8 foot male!  :Surprised:

----------


## RoyalGuardian

> The largest I have seen was an 8 foot male!


Say WHA?!?!??!?!?! :Surprised:

----------


## Drew87

I looked but its from along time ago, but i dont remeber what the post was named. I know the thing was huge, but im not sure about 8 foot  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Muze

My biggest girl is 5 feet & over 2500 grams (my scale does not go over 5 lbs).  But I knew someone that had a 6 foot female.  She was HUGE!

----------


## gothkenny

Largest I heard was a 7 foot female.

----------


## gcanibe

_Post Pics . . . please  
Ok just the larggest one in BP.net_

----------


## 771subliminal

> I looked but its from along time ago, but i dont remeber what the post was named. I know the thing was huge, but im not sure about 8 foot


this the one you were talking about??




> Well, here are some shots I took today of the specimen.
> Length = 6'2" 
> Unfortunately I forgot to weight the brute
> It was found in Ghana, 31 May 2005
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/30a1cd6a.jpg
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/a39664b9.jpg
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/6430dff1.jpg
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/42bb22b5.jpg
> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/784b6d17.jpg
> ...

----------


## nchapa

page 6, post 59

here is the link to the thread with the dead ball that measures 6'2".  go to page 6 post 59.  posted by davevh.

771 you must have beat me by seconds.  oh well I tried.

----------


## 2kdime

Adam Wysocki has an awesome large female. Ive seen that Ghana female post before. Just crazy!!

----------


## Somed00d

My largest is 3200g.  I should measure her.  She has a huge head like those linked pics..

----------


## FastDad

When my brain works the right way, then came much more BIG-Bals from Ghana.
And I think, the real big ones came only from there.

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Whoah that one is huge! Almost like a burmese python. And it has nice belly markings too

----------


## Drew87

> this the one you were talking about??


Yea man cool thank you driving me nuts i could not find it. !!!  :Rock on:

----------


## munding

yeah, but it's dead. and probably rotting. my spider died and after a couple of days, she grew around 2-3 inches and was really bloated when i found her. so maybe that's what happend there? :Confused:  just my opinion. :Razz:

----------


## Jyson

> Say WHA?!?!??!?!?!


Yep, I didnt get to see it in real life, but I saw a huge pic of it at a reptile Pet store about an hour and 45 mins. away from me. I ask the guy who owns the place, and he told me about it. Apparently this guy walks in asking him if he could sex his bp, (the owner of the store, Nick is known around here for sexing snakes for free so, alot people went to him for that.) The guy then takes his snake out of the bag and they place the bp on the table and stretch him out. They measure him, and took a photo. Nick said as soon as he saw it, he instantly said FEMALE! But it ended up being healthy 25 year old a male ball python. 
Its nice to hear about good stories like that. The pic was insane too, it was of Nick, and the owner holding the snake, it was just massive for a bp. I wish I could have gotten a pic of the pic. ):

----------


## j&s reptiles

I have a 5 1/2 foot female.  Shes grown so I don't know how big she is now.

----------


## tjteach14

I have a big girl who is cuurently over 5 feet in length and weighing in at 3800g right now. Gentle giant!

----------


## BPelizabeth

Irish Anaconda has a big girl....over 4000 grams.  I can't remember exactly what but I think it was around 4600.... :Surprised:

----------


## Serpents_Den

I sold a 74" female to Jamie Quick years ago.

----------


## alan1

dont some 'sub sahara' royals weigh 6kg+?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Heather at Heather's Herps has a female normal who is gigantic. It is the biggest female I have ever seen. We just weighed her and took some photos. She maxes out the scale she has so we have to use the people scale. She weighed in at 9 pounds which equals out to 4083 grams.

----------

_LadyOhh_ (02-15-2010)

----------


## merdcme

heres my BIG girl at about 4500g. shes bigger now. havent gotten a recent weight. (please excuse the back ground. this is not where i keep my snakes)
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Ditto - My Nico is now over 4550 grams at 18 years old. She eats like a horse. Her photo is in the gallery :Smile:

----------


## Brandon Osborne

I have a het Pied female that weighs in at 5500+ with average weight.  She's the largest I've seen in person.  Last year her pre-breeding weight was probably close to 6K if not over.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> I have a het Pied female that weighs in at 5500+ with average weight.  She's the largest I've seen in person.  Last year her pre-breeding weight was probably close to 6K if not over.


Wowee! Do you have any pics?

----------


## irishanaconda

lol this got bumped so ill put in the new pic, she was 4400g about 2 months ago and is due to have some eggs in about a week.

----------


## gcanibe

Do u have pics

----------

